# Is it me? Adoption pay and budgets....



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Is it me?  Work can't supply us with figures of what adoption pay I would get until we have a matching certificate.

We won't even get to approval unless we have a reasonably robust budget... that includes accurate figures of pay during adoption leave.

*bangs head on desk*


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Chicken?  I'd like you to meet egg.  Egg, chicken.  

*glare*


----------



## GERTIE179 (Apr 20, 2005)

AoC do they not have a policy? Is part of it discretionary? Are you with a different employer now?

The Govt payments are weekly starting on a Sunday so my employer rolls up and so depending on normal pay roll cut off, sone months were less than others.

If you know your policy I can possibly help as I do a lot of this in my previous roles.

X


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks Gertie, that's sweet of you.  I'm sure I can work it out somehow.

Yeah, I know the policy, but I don't know how to even start the calculation.  Numbers are a closed book to me.  I've got lease car, salary sacrifice, pension etc to calculate in, and I'm on part-time hours, which are different each day.  And I need the OAP averaged over nine months, but the SAP can't be, I know.  Sighs.  

The weird thing is, although I just don't understand numbers, if someone could express the calculation as an algebraic equation and spelled out what each letter represented, I could do it.  Call me weird.


----------



## littlepoppy86 (Feb 14, 2014)

Annoying isn't it! I fought for a mock one then my real one I got 8 weeks after placement. I calculated my weekly pay an worked it all out on excel an was surprisingly close to the actual figures!


----------



## katie c (Jun 15, 2009)

does your household budget if you just got SAP? if so, i'd be tempted just to use that in your calculations and say anything extra is a bonus.


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

*hysterical laughter*  Hell no.    I earn more than DH and neither of us earns a great deal.  It'll be a struggle to balance the budget on occupational pay plus SAP, that's why I need accurate figures.  SAP alone wouldn't cover our mortgage payment.

Thanks guys, I'll work it out somehow.  I SO miss my Dad at times like this.  He was the figures whizz.


----------

